# ESKRIMA IN ALBANY/TROY Area



## flipaznboi (Aug 28, 2001)

Are there any eskrimadores/instructors in the troy/albany area?
i'm looking for someone to train with. i have 3 months of decuerdas under my belt and 1 year of tae kwon do.

Lloyd Camposagrado
campol@rpi.edu


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 12, 2001)

He is a friend of mine and a good FMAer.
*Mike Alfano kali@gateway.net*
If you can't get him on e-mail let me know and I'll call him for you.


----------



## WCman1976 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey there,

Not an escrimadore myself, but another martial artist and I are in the Albany/Troy area looking to get together a mixed martial art/fitness group. I had this idea of wanting to assemble people from multiple styles to conduct an "experiment" of sorts where we run through 30 days of a 60-day program (cardio...no weights), then gauge what kind of improvement (if any) it has had on our martial arts performance. Drop me a line if interested!

WCman1976@yahoo.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2012)

nevermind.... I just noticed the date of the OP


----------



## WCman1976 (Jan 28, 2012)

DAMN...yeah after 11 years I hope this guy isn't still attending RPI . LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2012)

WCman1976 said:


> DAMN...yeah after 11 years I hope this guy isn't still attending RPI . LOL



should be close to his second PhD right about now


----------

